
Ask HN: What programming language is business folks friendly? - m33k44
I will be teaching introductory programming to students at a business school. What programming language should I choose?
======
ternarybash
Depends on what you're trying to accomplish. Python is a pretty good all
around language though. If you're in business school and will deal with
numbers often, then it will be very beneficial due to the numerous math-
related packages.

------
zzzcpan
Not really programming languages, but Turing complete: HTML and CSS. Useful
for business students and allow to ease in into more traditional programming
eventually, even if it's Javascript.

------
jolmg
COBOL -- COmmon Business-Oriented Language

:P

